# Sticky  About this section



## DumberDrummer

This forum deals with web programming, both Server Side (PHP, ASP, CGI, and the like), and Client Side (Javascript, HTML, CSS, and the like). 

For issues relating to the server itself (Apache configuration, installation, etc...), please refer to the Web Serving and Management forums. Thank you. 

Also, for posts in this section, there are two additional rules

1) You must include the code in question. Without the code, we can't show you where to make modifications. At the very least, link to the page with the code, but it makes it a lot easier if we don't have to dig around for the source. (This can be skipped if its a simple questions like "how do I center text in html?")

2) What it is you are trying to do with your code. (Not "I can't get it to look right!", but "I want this column on the right to be smaller" for example)


----------

